# vilamoura!!!



## fairydustonatoadstall (May 5, 2010)

hi everyone..

Me and my daughter are moving to vilmamoura in july next year and are very excited. We will be living in my parents apartment and my daughter will be attending the international school there. Has anyone moved to this area and knows what it will be like for my daughter??? We have been on holiday there and have enjoyed them but i understand it is alot different when u are living there!!!! Also i understand it is alot quieter in winter months and wonder what there will be for her to do at w/ends and such??? 

Thanks muchly xx


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

HI

Let me wish you all the best for your move. 

I am sure that others from the area on this Forum can help you. From what i know from a friend who put there daughters in the local Portuguese school was that there daughters settled in find. 

My best wishes to you both.

Peter


----------

